# Boyfriend Says She is Ugly...



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I told him this is what happens when he lets me choose whatever fish I want without him there! 

He says she is ugly because you can see her insides. I am seriously hoping she will change color. I bought her hoping she would go dark. However, she doesn't seem like she is going to change at all. Oh well. She is kind of cute.




































BOO!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

She is adorable!! I love see through bettas. XD My female dal is always showing me her egg-sack X3


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

WHHAAATT!!!!??? 0.O He is CRAAAZYY!!!!! Cellophane females are _super cute_! ^-^ I love her!!! She looks so smooth and crisp!  when she gets a lil older, she might show pastel hues in the light! ^-^ I have one too that looked like yours at first- all clear and smooth. Here she is now! Ironically to your situation, my BF actually bought her for me as a surprise ;D http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2839

ooooo and im in love with the mossy stuff at the surface of her water! what is that?

whats her name!? =3


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When I shine a flashlight on her she has blue sheen like your female does (who is super pretty)! Though she also has a couple of dark spots on her forehead, you can see it in the last picture. And she has 3 almost micro dots on her anal fin. So I am still holding out for marbling! Her name is Spook.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww! I personally think she's adorable. It's cool that you can see her insides...it's just a little fishy anatomy lesson, taught by a pretty little betta!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

He's crazy. She is a stunning little girl!! I just love females. Mine is in a 10 gallon right now, and every morning she shoots to the glass and I tell her, "Good morning!" as she wiggles for me. 

Don't listen to him!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

What a cutie  I don't mind when I can see through fish. Acutally Glass Catfish are some of my favorite fish ever. Also your little girl looks like such a little love <3


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hes just jealous  shes adorable <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Is your bf crazy? I would LOVE to have her. She's a doll!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

She might color up. She might be young.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Pfft, he's just jealous.  She is such a cutie, look at her little face! I adore her colour. I think she's very pretty. And see-through isn't a bad thing, in my book. Look at glass catfish: they are amazing but they haven't got a drop of colour on them.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently I stand alone in saying that seeing the insides is creepy..


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Aww shes lovely  Shes not ugly at all! So cute <3 xx


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

If you really don't like her i'll have her  She is adoreable!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh. 
I wonder how old she is. She may still color up. I got one from petco that was transparent and tiny. She eventually turned yellow.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

She reminds me of when I first bought my Mystique...who by the way is slowly turning blue.


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

that last picture is so cute  

i have one just like her. her name is Majesty 

i love her eyes, they make her look kinda charming and cartoonish


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

she might turn yellow i had a girl like her who turned yellow


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think shes creepy at all...This is my little guy hes a celophane. I love his fins in the sun they have a light blue iredesence to them. 

Edit: I was trying to show the fin colors a little bit but with his light on you can see it.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I doubt she is that old. I swear she has grown like crazy since I got her, even if it has been less than a week. She is a lot more yellow too, but I am still holding out for marbling. Any fin damage that you can kind of see in the first two pictures is now completely gone, as you can see in the third picture. 

She is kind of a mean little sucker though... Why have all my females always been so aggresive?!?

Super Sly: Did he come with the dark blue, or did that develop over time?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

she is so cute  i love white/see thru bettas! 
I think she's adorable and she fits perfect in a super green tank !


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

He had the blue when I got him although it would have been really cool to see it develop.


----------



## jcsgrlnindy (Oct 31, 2011)

She is beautiful, and it isn't a matter of opinion. Very elegant.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

can you post more pics please


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love her! Want her! She is adorable!


----------



## Juliana (Oct 28, 2011)

I don’t think she's ugly. She’s really cute! And I love her name. Spook suits her so well.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAAA-AAAT? He's crazy! She's PERFECT!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Your plants look awesome in your tank too! Do you happen to know what the names of the plants are or where you got them? Your lil' girl looks so happy in her tank, I want some too!
*did you see your poll? Your bf is crazy! XD to me theres no such thing as an ugly betta


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Even though females aren't as gorgeous and eye-catching as males are, I still think she's pretty. I have seen many more female bettas that are much more dull looking.

It's just your boyfriend's opinion. Just looking at the poll you can see for yourself that she most certainly isn't ugly to most people. =)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Your BF doesn't know what he's talking about. She is very beautiful.


----------

